# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Шалаграм и Говардхана шилы: поклонение, украшение.

## Махабхарата дас

По милости Мадхавананды прабху (ученика Гоур Говинды Свами), который вел нас на парикраме в Пури, в наши руки попали некоторые материалы, которыми мы хотели бы поделиться с вайшнавами.
Итак, для тех, кто поклоняется Говардхана-шилам, предлагаем Говардхана-пранамы и Говардхан арати.

*Говардхана пранама мантры*

_намо врндАванАнкАйа
тубхйам голока-маулине
пУрна-брахмАтапатрайа
намо говардханАйа ча_

[Произнесен Господом Кришной]: Поклоны тебе, венчающий Голоку и сидящий на коленях Врндавана! Поклоны Говардхану, зонтику Верховной Божественной Личности! 
_( Гарга-самхита 2.2.15 в переводе Шри Кушакратхи Даса)_

[I]намасте гирирАджАйа
щрИ говардхана нАмине
ащеша клеща нащАйа
парамАнанда дАйине[I]

Я предлагаю мои почтительные поклоны царю гор по имени Говардхан. Он уничтожает бесчисленные страдания и дарует высочайшее блаженство.
_(стих найденный у холма Говардхана в Майапуре)_

_говардхана гире тубхйам
гопАнАм сарва-рАкшакаМ
намасте дева рупАйа
девАнАм сукха дАйине_

Я предлагаю мои поклоны холму Говардхану, который всегда защищает всех пастухов. Я предлагаю мои почтительные поклоны Шри Кршне, Который проявил гигантскую форму, и Который всегда увеличивает наслаждение Его преданных.
_(Враджа Бхакти ВилАса)_

*Говардхан аратик*
_джайа гири-говардханер Арати нехАри
рАдхикА-мАдхава нитйа-лИлА дАна-кари_

Вся слава арати Гири Говардхану, которая дарует вечное служение Шри Шри Радха-Мадхаве всем тем, кто проводит ее.

_щата щата гуНджА-куНдж кандаре кандаре
лалита-никунджа лила кршна манохаре_

Здесь, глубоко в зарослях сотен кустов гунджа всегда продолжаются сладкие игры очаровательного Господа Кришны.

_джайа щрИ говинда-кунда, щрИ мАнасИ-гангА
дАна-нивартана кунда кусума-саровар_

Вся слава Говинда кунде, озеру Кусума саровар, Дана-нивартана кунде и Манаси Ганге.

_дАна-гхАти, индра-тила, харидева-стхАне
щйАма-кунда, рАдхА-кунда, тава Абхаране_

Дана-гхати, Индра-тила, храм Харидева, Шйама-кунда и Радха-кунда это украшения Шри Гирираджа.

_ха ха прабху! кабе хаба говардхана-вАса
тава нАмАщрайа коре эи дИна дАса_

О мой Господь! Когда же я буду благословлен, поселившись у холма Говардхана? Этот низкий слуга принимает прибежище Твоих святых имен.

(из-за неимения диакритики я заменял долгие гласные заглавными, а также "н" с волнистой заглавной, "м"с чандра-бинду заглавной и мягкое "ш" на "щ".)

Продолжение следует. Ожидайте "Шри Шиваштакам" произнесенную Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху в Бхуванешваре.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Таких красавцев не часто увидишь. Листайте до конца, там много...

http://www.salagram.net/sstp-Gandaki-dasa.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Потрясающе! Спасибо большое.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Преданные рассказали, что, когда они путешествовали в Гималаи, им в одном месте дали камушек такой интересный и сказали, что он из реки Кали-гандхаки. 

 

Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

По этим фото невозможно сказать вообще является ли этот объект шалаграм-шилой. Одних слов дарителя не достаточно. Существует огромное количество камней выдаваемых за шалаграм-шилы, и вообще изготовленных (и даже не всегда из камня). Это раз.

Два - то, что данная шила по форме напоминает яйцо еще не делает его шива-шилой. Определение вида шалаграма-шил дело крайне сложное и противоречивое. Один пандит скажет Шива, другой - например Хираньягарбха, третий - Курма. 

Так, что для начала стоит установить аутентичность данного объекта. Для этого стоит стереть масло или подождать когда оно высохнет и показать знающему преданному, через чьи руки прошло достаточное количество шил, чтобы заключить шалаграм ли это или нет. А потом все остальное.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У меня были пара блестящих...Рохинисута Прабху  сказал -не Шилы.....И тяжёлые слишком...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Если хотите, дайте несколько фото поближе в 3-4-х ракурсах. (Слишком уж его форма, близка к безупречной). Одно макрофото на котором была бы видна структура поверхности (без масла). Если есть какие нюансы (чакры, знаки) тоже макро. И попробуем вместе разобраться. 

Если на этих фото камень НЕ НАТЕРТЫЙ маслом можете не стараться - это не шалаграма-шила.

----------


## Светлана )

Во Вриндаване слышала, что иногда преданные привозят с Говардхана маленькие Гирираджа-шилы и поклоняются им дома.  Я спросила у местного индуса-бриджабаси, он сказал, что если человек это делает без разрешения своего духовного учителя, то могут быть большие последствия - такой человек может "вылететь" из Вриндавана и даже из жизни.  :doom:  Расскажите, пожалуйста, о Говардхана-шилах, что можно и чего нельзя делать!

----------


## Rasika dd

Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные, кто может проконсультировать как правильно встретить и поклоняться Шалаграма шиле? На днях нам должны привезти в качестве подарка....

----------


## николааевич

Смысл поклонения - в усилии. Т.е. просто надо стараться и не переживать, если что-то не получается.

----------


## Gangadhara dasa

Харе Кришна! Шалаграма шила является Самим Господом, уже проявленным в такой форме. Поклонение Ему необходимо проводить с высокими стандартами (предложение 16 упачар). К поклонению допускаются преданные, получившие вторую (брахманическую) инициацию - это правило обязательно. Если в поклонении участвует не брахман, Шалаграман испытывает боль, сильнее чем от удара молнии. Встречу необходимо подготовить пышную (церемония омовения,герлянды,пир,киртан,гости-преданные, если есть возможность, можно предложить хому). Предложите Шалаграм шиле стандарт поклонения  и, не останавливайте поклонение, оно должно проходить каждый день. Все может показаться строгим, однако, благословления и милость превосходят наши усилия и ожидания.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные, кто может проконсультировать как правильно встретить и поклоняться Шалаграма шиле? На днях нам должны привезти в качестве подарка....


Лучше проконсультироваться с опытными храмовыми пуджари, живущими поблизости от вас в непосредственном общении. Также в традиции ваш гуру должен дать стандарт поклонения, или утвердить/подтвердить существующие стандарты.

----------


## николааевич

> Если в поклонении участвует не брахман, Шалаграман испытывает боль, сильнее чем от удара молнии.


Откуда это выражение? Шрила Прабхупада так сказал?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

шалаграм может быть не шалаграмом.из 6 моих ,двое оказались поддельными:-)

----------


## Rasika dd

> Лучше проконсультироваться с опытными храмовыми пуджари, живущими поблизости от вас в непосредственном общении.


К сожалению мы не знаем к кому можно было бы обратиться. Может есть желающие поучить нас поклонению?))))) Не обязательно Шалаграмам, Гуру дал указание пока не принимать Их. Есть другие Божества и хотелось бы улучшить стандарты поклонения....

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ну если мы можем быть вам чем-то полезными, обращайтесь.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

в чем заключается поклонение ДВАРАКА ШИЛАМ и чем оно отличается от поклонения Шалиграмам?

----------


## Premamrita das

Есть кнга интересная "Шалаграм Коши" 2 тома в PDF. Сами сканили. Какой-то професор S.K. Ramacandra RAO написал. Много праман на санскрите, много историй, много фоток. Кому надо, милости просим. 2 файла по 90 МБ каждый.

----------


## Светлана )

Где?!?

----------


## Premamrita das

> в чем заключается поклонение ДВАРАКА ШИЛАМ и чем оно отличается от поклонения Шалиграмам?


Простите, не знал, как из PDF иначе вытащить.
Кому интересно, переведете?

Вложение 8633
Вложение 8634
Вложение 8635
Вложение 8636

У Аиндры прабху в комнате лежит небольшая брошюрка по шалаграмам, написанная Падманабха госвами - одним из госвами Радха Рамана. Там в конце упоминается несколько слов о дварака шилах. Мол, некоторые думают, что раз шила белая, то значит сразу Радхарани или Баларам, но это мол несовсем верно. Дальнейших разъяснений Госвами джи не дает. ))

----------


## Premamrita das

> Где?!?


У меня на винчестере.
Она на английском разумеется.

----------


## Светлана )

А на русский может кто переведет? Сразу столько русскоязычных вайшнавов будут счастливы!

----------


## Premamrita das

Ага, там 2 тома по 350 страниц. Может кто и переведет, когда-нить. А пока надо книги Шрилы Прабхупады хотя бы несколько десятков раз перечитать, вместо того, что б на форуме торчать ))
За сим разрешите откланяться. Кому книга интересна, пишите на premamritabvg@gmail.com я в форуме редко бываю.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Premamrita das

Долгожданная ссылка на книгу Shalagram Koshi
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7T...it?usp=sharing
Не рекомендуется читать в отрыве от наставлений садху.

----------


## Premamrita das

Прошу прощения вот ссылочка на второй том
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7T...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Susila dasi

Очень нужен стандарт поклонения для Гирираджа иЛакшми-Нрисимхи с дхьяной и стути.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Очень нужен стандарт поклонения для Гирираджа иЛакшми-Нрисимхи с дхьяной и стути.


Преданные, кто-нибудь поклняется Гирираджу? Можете написать дхьяну и стути?

----------


## Radha Prema dd

> Преданные, кто-нибудь поклняется Гирираджу? Можете написать дхьяну и стути?


Дорогая матаджи Сушила! Стути-прославления можно, конечно, найти. А вот с дхьяной еще проще: мы поклоняемся Гирираджу точно так, как Кришне. Вернее, мы поклоняемся Ему КАК Кришне, сыну Нанды Махараджа, и никак по-другому. Поэтому, если Вы хотите расширить тот стандарт, который был дан Гссподом Чайтаньей, то следуете той же процедуре, какой бы Вы следовали, поклоняясь Шри Кришне (процедура доступна во всех пособиях по поклонению). Это мнение я так же проверила у местных пуджари в Маяпуре - ответ был такой-же.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Дорогая матаджи Сушила! Стути-прославления можно, конечно, найти. А вот с дхьяной еще проще: мы поклоняемся Гирираджу точно так, как Кришне. Вернее, мы поклоняемся Ему КАК Кришне, сыну Нанды Махараджа, и никак по-другому. Поэтому, если Вы хотите расширить тот стандарт, который был дан Гссподом Чайтаньей, то следуете той же процедуре, какой бы Вы следовали, поклоняясь Шри Кришне (процедура доступна во всех пособиях по поклонению). Это мнение я так же проверила у местных пуджари в Маяпуре - ответ был такой-же.


Спасибо огромное. Мы тоже так поклоняемся на польском туре. Просто знаю, что преданные читают ещё Гирираджа-пранаму. Может, просто, как дополнительные. Спросить у них уже не было возможности.

----------


## Susila dasi

Радха Према матаджи, а у вас есть возможность задать ещё пару вопросов Майапурским пуджари? 
В панча-ратре нет мантры для пробуждения Кришны и Баларамы. Для укладывания есть. Может подскажут?
Если дома есть Гаура Нитай, Джаганатх, Баладева и Субхадра и Радха Кришна, можно ли во время шадочара-пуджи (утреннего поклонения) предлагать 16 упачар всем Божествам через Радха Кришну, или нужно Гаура Нитай отдельно 16 упачар, а Джагантахе, Баладеве и Субхадре через Радха Кришну?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Преданные рассказали, что, когда они путешествовали в Гималаи, им в одном месте дали камушек такой интересный и сказали, что он из реки Кали-гандхаки. 
> 
>  
> 
> Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...


Почему камень блестит? Если он такой изначально, то скорее всего это фейк. Если настоящий камень с Кали-гандаки, то он может быть Адвайтой или Хари-Харой, Вишну и Шива вместе. Лучше всего сделать видео запись и показать камень со всех сторон.

----------


## Radha Prema dd

> Радха Према матаджи, а у вас есть возможность задать ещё пару вопросов Майапурским пуджари? 
> В панча-ратре нет мантры для пробуждения Кришны и Баларамы. Для укладывания есть. Может подскажут?
> Если дома есть Гаура Нитай, Джаганатх, Баладева и Субхадра и Радха Кришна, можно ли во время шадочара-пуджи (утреннего поклонения) предлагать 16 упачар всем Божествам через Радха Кришну, или нужно Гаура Нитай отдельно 16 упачар, а Джагантахе, Баладеве и Субхадре через Радха Кришну?


Дорогая Сушила! Редко бываю в интернете, прошу прощения за запоздалый ответ. Пуджу можно предлагать только основным Божествам (у Вас, видимо, Щри Щри Радха Кришна?), а для пробуждения достаточно всем известной мантры "утиштха..." и мула-мантры Божеств

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо. Просто для всех есть основных, а для Кришны и Баларамы нет, а для укладывания есть специально для Них. Поэтому спрашиваю, может забыли написать..

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

> Преданные рассказали, что, когда они путешествовали в Гималаи, им в одном месте дали камушек такой интересный и сказали, что он из реки Кали-гандхаки. 
> 
>  
> 
> Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...


Шива Лингам (и можно не разглядывать)

----------


## YevgeniyK

> Преданные рассказали, что, когда они путешествовал  в Гималаи, им в одном месте дали камушек такой интересный и сказали, что он из реки Кали-гандхаки. 
> 
>  
> 
> Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...


Это не шалаграм шила я видел много шил и скажу точно что это ненастоящая шалаграм потделка

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Не подделка, Шива Лингам!

----------


## YevgeniyK

> Не подделка, Шива Лингам!


 шивалинги дастают из реки Нармада смопрявленные у меня есть два черных!

А в реке гандаки не добывают шивалингамов и формы шивы шалаграм  нет в природе есть оди редчайший тип харихара но их почти нет так получается это просто камишек и к таму же если на шалаграм шиле нет чакр он не приносит никакой пользы поклоняющемуся так сказано хари бхакте виласе

----------


## YevgeniyK

> Не подделка, Шива Лингам!


У меня есть два шалаграм большой и маленкий и на обоих много чакр и больших ртов

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

> Это не шалаграм шила я видел много шил и скажу точно что это ненастоящая шалаграм потделка


Это Ваши Шалаграмы? На фото?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Таких красавцев не часто увидишь. Листайте до конца, там много...
> 
> http://www.salagram.net/sstp-Gandaki-dasa.html


первые две фотографии - это не шилы Гандаки прабху, другого преданного, из России. остальные - его. кроме вот этого Гирираджа, конечно:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...


чтобы установить аутентичность шилы существуют разные методы. попробуйте взять шилу одной рукой (если левой, то через платок... хотя, кому я рассказываю...  :mig:  ), положите легонько на верхушку травинку куши (чтобы она балансировала без посторонней поддержки) и не трогайте. посмотрите что будет  :smilies: 
на моих всех шилах куша начинает вращаться потихоньку.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Во Вриндаване слышала


Шри Говардхана-шилу взять с Говардхана и дать поклоняться может ТОЛЬКО бриджабаси.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Шива Лингам (и можно не разглядывать)


да ладно  :smilies:  у меня Говинда шалиграм такой же формы  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> формы шивы шалаграм  нет в природе


 с чего вы взяли? в инете полно фото Шива-лингам шалиграмов. у меня дома тоже два...

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Почему камень блестит? Если он такой изначально, то скорее всего это фейк. Если настоящий камень с Кали-гандаки, то он может быть Адвайтой или Хари-Харой, Вишну и Шива вместе. Лучше всего сделать видео запись и показать камень со всех сторон.


Блестит он, потому что, его специально шлифовали, предприимчивые индусы,перед продажей, слышал что допускают подобные вольности, с Шивалингам, считая, что Господь Шива "переживет" Можно предположить подобное обращение, и с другими "камушками"

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Шри Шалиграмы делятся на два типа: рожденные в воде и рожденные в земле. Рожденные в воде, соответственно, более гладкие, а "землянные" - более шероховатые. 
после маслянного массажа шилы ОЧЕНЬ блестят.
Шалиграмы перед продажей практически никогда не шлифуют, более того - они еще могут быть в земле, пыли и тд.
зы
напомню: продавать, покупать и оценивать Шалиграмы является величайшим грехом.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

но да, если Шалиграм слишком блестит, прямо зеркалит - это вызывает сомнение в его подлинности.

----------


## сундар гопал

Харе Кришна.Нужна помощь,чтобы сшить новую асану для Шалаграма(старая не пережила стирки).Фото старой асаны,размеры могу выслать в л/с.Размер оплаты на Ваше усмотрение. 8-926-317-41-01. Сундар Гопал.Москва.

----------


## Rasika dd

Харе Кришна, подскажите, пожалуйста. Едут к нам две шилы. Пока есть только такие фото, можно по ним определить кто это?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Харе Кришна, подскажите, пожалуйста. Едут к нам две шилы. Пока есть только такие фото, можно по ним определить кто это?


Спросите у Дживараджа прабху. Вот его адрес в ФБ :  https://www.facebook.com/jivaraja

----------


## Rasika dd

> Спросите у Дживараджа прабху. Вот его адрес в ФБ :  https://www.facebook.com/jivaraja


Спасибо))

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

некоторые цитаты о шалаграме из панчаратра прадипы

   Поклонение Шалаграма-шиле 

    Шрила Прабхупада поощрял поклонение шалаграма-шиле преданными ИСККОН, которые могут совершать служение надёжно и тщательно: 

    Шалаграма-шиле следует поклоняться с туласи, когда есть возможность обеспечить достаточное количество листьев туласи. Поклонение шалаграма-шиле должно быть введено во всех храмах ИСККОН. Шалаграма-шила – это форма милости Господа. Поклоняться Божеству с шестьюдесятью четырьмя атрибутами может показаться трудной работой, но Господь становится таким маленьким, что всякий в любом храме может тщательно поддерживать поклонение Божеству, просто выполняя те же действия с шалаграма-шилой. /Ч. ч. Мадхйа-лила, 24.336, комментарий./ 

    Господь постоянно и вечно присутствует а шалаграма-шиле и потому не требуется церемонии установления. Сканда Гурана утверждает: 

   Нет необходимости в церемонии пратиштха /установления/ для поклонения шалаграма- 
шиле. Надо просто выполнять особое, подробное поклонение, когда человек начинает поклоняться шалаграма-шиле. /Сканда Пурана цитата в Хари-бхакти-виласе ./ 

   Далее Сканда Пурана открывает особую славу шалаграма-шилы: 

 Господь присутствует во многих формах для поклонения, но из всех форм шалаграма-шила - наилучшая. /Сканда Пурана цитата в Хари-бхакти-виласе ./ 

 Хотя шалаграма-шила может быть идентифицирован с помощью пометок /особенно чакр/ с определённой (формой Вишну, вы можете также поклоняться Ему, как любой выбранной вами форме Господа, ибо все формы присутствуют в шалаграма-шиле. Вы 
можете поклоняться шалаграма-шиле отдельно или совместно с формами мурти. Вы можете предлагать утреннюю церемонию купания шалаграма-шиле, от имени храмовых Божеств, в то время как Божествам предлагают одежды, украшения и т.д.* 
 * Если храм имеет шалаграма-шилу на алтаре, то лучше, чтобы тот же пуджари поклонялся Ему ежедневно в качестве постоянного служения. 
Поскольку женщины это объект ежемесячного осквернения и приходится на это время перепоручать поклонение кому-то ещё, шастры обычно 
удерживают женщин от поклонения шалаграма-шиле, особенно в храме шалаграма-шилы. Однако, Шрила Прабхупада утверждал, что если домохозяин, поклоняющийся шалаграма-шиле как личному Божеству дома, заболевает, его жена или сын могут заменить его в этом служении.

 Хари-бхакти-виласа рекомендует поклоняться шалаграма-шиле совместно с дварака-шилой. Хорошая дварака-шила должна быть белой, круглой или квадратной, не расколотой, не имеющей дыр и с хорошо оформленными чакрами. 

 Преданный с двумя шалаграма-шилами должен поклоняться Им по отдельности, чтобы избежать беспокойств: 

 Две дварака-шилы или две шалаграма-шилы, которым поклоняются как одному, будут причи ной беспокойства в уме. /Мантра-тантра-пракаша, цитата в Хари-бхакти-виласе/. 

 Однако, если преданный имеет три или больше шалаграма-шил, он может поклоняться Им одновременно. В таком случае он должен предлагать полное поклонение не только одной шиле, известной как прадхана-шила; все остальные он должен просто купать вместе с прадхана-шилой, предлагать Им туласи, чандану и цветы. 
 Некоторые преданные поклоняются шалаграма-шиле поздним утром, после поклонения другим Божествам. В этом случае приходится завершать поклонение как минимум в полдень. Так же не следует есть до выполнения поклонения.* 
 * Если необходимо, можно попить воды перед поклонением.

 Шастры предупреждают, что человек, который ест до выполнения своей утренней шалаграма-пуджи, обречён жить как чандала до конца этого дня Брахмы. 
 В поклонении шалаграма-шиле вы должны следовать тем же основным процедурам, что и в поклонении Господу в форме Божества. Однако, вы Можете расширить многие из шестнадцати упачар , чтобы включить дополнительные упачары.
 Эти необязательные процедуры позволяются для более подробного поклонения согласно списку из шестидесяти четырёх упачар. Храмовый шалаграма-шила может тем самым принимать более полное поклонение от имени главных Божеств храма. Обычно 
необязательные упачары предлагаются через заменители, либо с цветочными лепестками, либо с водой вишеша-аргхйа. Предлагая каждую из главных шестнадцати упачар шалаграма-шиле, можно воспевать стихи из Пуруша-сукты. Пуруша-сукта - это ведический гимн, который воспевается при поклонении Господу Вишну, в котором Господь описывается как олицетворение процесса жертвоприношения. В идеале, Пуруша-сукта воспевается со свара и сама, или правильными ударениями и ритмом. Этому нужно научиться у тех, кто опытен, в простой шалаграма-шила-пудже просто воспевается первый стих Пуруша-сукты.
 В поклонении храмовому шалаграма-шиле, можно использовать мула-мантры главных Божеств, или гопала-мантру /шестую и седьмую мантру даваемую гуру/ или мулу-мантру Васудеве /ом намо бхагавате васудевайа или ом намо нарайанайа/. 

 Характеристики шалаграма-шил 

 Шалаграма-шилы - это непосредственные формы Господа, который проявляется в реке Кали-гандаки, в Гималаях, нынешней Непале. Шилы для поклонения чаще всего выбираются маленькие, круглые, чёрные, блестящие, с питха, плоской поверхностью, служащей основанием. Такая форма лучше всего подходит для украшения короной и тилакой и наиболее приятна для даршана. Но если такие шалаграма-шилы недоступны, то вы можете поклоняться любой подлинной шалаграма-шиле.  Поскольку Господь непосредственно присутствует в шалаграма-шилах, является оскорблением покупать или продавать Их, или считать Их имеющими дефекты: 

 Тот, кто назначает цену на шалаграма-шилу, тот, кто продаёт шалаграма-шилу и тот, кто со глашается купить шалаграма-шилу по этой цене, а также тот, кто проверяет шалаграма-шилу на хорошее качество и дефекты все идут в ад до окончательного разрушения. /Вишну-дхармоттара, цитата в Хари-бхакти-виласе/. 

 Хотя шалаграма-шила может быть расколотой, треснувшей или оббитой, Его следует считать безупречным. Отношение к шалаграма-шилам как к совершенным и менее совершенным присуще людям, поклоняющимся с материальными мотивами. /Брахма Пурана, цитата в Хари-бхакти виласе/. 


дополнительные цитаты

Там, где находится шалаграма-шила, должна присутствовать туласи

Если присутствует шалаграма-шила, оновные Божества могут принимать утреннее поклонение с шестнадцатью упачарами через шалаграма-шилу. Так, если есть большие мраморные Божества, а также мленькие металлические Божества тех же личностей, маленькие Божества не нужно купать ежедневно. Однако Их следует протирать ежедневно влажной тканью и одевать и украшать вместе с большими Божествами, хотя Они не нуждаются в ежедневном купании, когда вместо Них купается шалаграма-шила, металлические Божества следует полировать и купать раз в неделю, или хотя бы на каждый экадаши. Шрида Прабхупада рекомендовал ежедневно полировать по крайней мере видимые части Божеств - Их лица, руки и стопы - если позволяет время. 

Если главные Божества принимают поклонение через шалаграма-шилу, пуджари должен проводить предварительное поклонение Господу Чаитанйе перед поклонением шалаграма-шиле. 

Панчамрта-снана обычно не предлагается Божеству ежедневно, но должна ежедневно предлагаться шалаграма-шиле, по крайней мере в храме. Каждый предмет панчамриты лучше лить на Божество из раковины. Жидкости не должны быть ни слишком холодными, ни слишком горячими. Следующие пять предметов (с 16 по 20) составляют панчамрта-снану. 

    ¦ [16] Купание Господа в молоке (кшира-снана)  
      Слегка подогрейте молоко, если погода прохладная. 

    ¦ [17] Купание Господа в йогурте  (дадхи-снана)  
       Перемешайте йогурт так, чтобы он тёк ровно. 

    ¦ [18] Купание Господа в гхи (гхрта-снана)  
     Подогрейте гхи так, чтобы оно было жидким, но не горячим. 

    ¦ [19] Купание Господа и меду (мадху-снана)    
      Мёд можно развести водой, чтобы сделать его более текучим. 

    ¦ [20] Купание Господа в сахаре (сита-снана) 
     Растворите сахар или гуда в воде, а затем лейте сладкую воду  на Божество. 

    После купания  Господа в панчамрите, вы можете удалить гхи, опудрив тело Господа ячменной или пшеничной мукой, и затем омыв Его тёплой водой Для удаления грязи с труднодоступных частей тела Божества, можно использовать кисточку из волос с ко- 
ровьего хвоста или из кокосовых волокон. После купания Божества в тёплой воде, искупайте Его в холодной воде (если погода позволяет). 

 В традиционном ведическом обществе, почти все брахманы в каком-либо качестве поклонялись Божеству. Большинство домохозяев имели по крайней мере шалаграма-шилу дома, которой они поклонялись и предлагали бхогу. Часто они также совершали службы в одном из больших общественных храмов, как часть своих брахманических обязанностей, которые включали такую деятельность как обучение и проведение йаджны. В традиции Гаудиа Ваишнавов многие домохозяева, связанные с Господом Чаитанйе, имели дома Божества и поклонялись Им регулярно.

 Если имеются только большие Божества, предложите Им маленькие кроватки, провожая Их в медитации, и предложите Им служение так (какое вы предложили бы маленьким Божествам. Альтернативно, если присутствует шалаграма-шила, вы можете проводить шайана-севу для Него имени больших Божеств, положив Его в кровать. 

мула-мантра Вишну Шалаграма-шиле: 
ом намо бхагавате васудевайа  
ом намо нарайанайа

Шалаграма-шилы не требуют установки, поскольку Они являются вечным местопребыванием Господа. Однако преданные часто предпочитают форму Господа как мурти, потому что, будучи очень привлекательной для чувств, она помогает осознать трансцендентную красоту вечной формы Господа и вдохновляет их совершать служение. Иногда Шалаграма-шила может считаться разновидностью Божества мани-майи , или Божества, изготовленного из драгоценных камней - одного из типов Божеств, перечисленных в этом стихе. 

В то время как большие, главные Божества тщательно одеваются и украшаются, от Их имени маленькие металлические формы и шалаграма-шилы принимают поклонение, которое невозможно осуществить для больших форм - купание, предложение пищи, укладывание спать и вывоз Их Светлостей во время особых праздников.

Преданные обычно воспевают молитву Пуруша-сукта, когда поклоняются Божеству, шалаграма-шиле.

Шастры рекомендуют определённые действия прайашчитты (искупления), чтобы оградить человека от оскорблений в поклонении: можно прочитать главу из Бхагавад-гиты, воспевать Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотру, вознести молитвы Туласи-деви или посадить семечко туласи. Другим способом избавиться от оскорблений в поклонении Божеству, является поклонение шалаграма-шиле.

Когда имеется надёжный, устремленный и хорошо обученный пуджари, можно и полезно ввести усложнённый стандарт поклонения, особенно для главного Божества, и в особенности для  Шалаграма-шилы. "Сложный стандарт поклонения включает ежедневное предложение большинства, если не всех из шестидесяти четырёх упачар и предложение нескольких дополнительных атрибутов, которые приятны Господу.

Альтернативно, шалаграма-шила может оставаться на Своей асане, со снятой короной и цветами или можно укладывать Его в кровать, состоящую из закрытого, отделанного мягким контейнера, вроде коробочки для ювелирных изделий.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Тот, кто назначает цену на шалаграма-шилу, тот, кто продаёт шалаграма-шилу и тот, кто со глашается купить шалаграма-шилу по этой цене, а также тот, кто проверяет шалаграма-шилу на хорошее качество и дефекты все идут в ад до окончательного разрушения. /Вишну-дхармоттара, цитата в Хари-бхакти-виласе/.


Как же тогда приобрести шалаграма-шилу тем, кто не имеет возможности поехать в Индию? Вряд ли кто то согласится передать ее без лакшми. разве что друзья, но и им придется купить ее. Кстати, у христиан тоже существует представление, что продавать святыни грех, но ушлые дельцы например, на том же еВау заявляют, что назначенная цена-этотипа  плата за реликварий, а сама реликвия "идет в дар"(ага, конечно!) выигравшему торги. Или же что это "рекомендуемое пожертвование" :smilies: )).

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Шалаграм шилы находятся в непале, в реке кали-гандаки. Именно оттуда вайшнавы и берут шилы для поклонения.
Там же в хари-бхакти-виласе написано что благоприятно жертвоваиь шилу достойной личности. Это подразумевает что денег за нее не просят. Лично мы выпрашивали шилы у продавцов за просто так. Объясняли им что не можем купить. Несколько согласилось и отдали нам. Кто не соглашался, мы просили чтобы они нам отдали шилу в дар, а мы бы купили у них что-нибудь в магазине. Это срабатывало чаще. 
Кто-то подворовывает шилы у продавцов) нельзя сказать что это правильно или неправильно, скорее тут больше от мотива человека зависит, ведь обстоятельства таковы, что покупать нельзя. Была история с одним старшим вайшнавом, которые так и сделал, но не украл, а просто забрал и объяснил продавцу что тот не имеет права продавать шилы. Тот вынужден был согласиться)
Также у вайшнавов которые поклоняются шалаграм шилам порой не одна, а несколько. Они то и могут подарить одну из своих шил.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Также у вайшнавов которые поклоняются шалаграм шилам порой не одна, а несколько. Они то и могут подарить одну из своих шил.


Ну мне точно не стоит на это рассчитывать.я не настолько удачлива((((

----------


## Абхиманью дас

Харе Крищна, преданные, мои поклоны!
Нет ли у кого-нибудь Шалаграма-шилы на отдачу ?

----------


## vasia

> Преданные рассказали, что, когда они путешествовали в Гималаи, им в одном месте дали камушек такой интересный и сказали, что он из реки Кали-гандхаки. 
> 
>  
> 
> Кто подскажет, кто это? На Нарайана шалаграм не похож. Больше на Шива шалаграм...


Харе Кришна,  :vanca calpa: Это окаменелый морской еж без шипов.

----------

